# steering problem



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Does the wheel get sticky at all? Mine did get a little sticky and got a annoying squeak. Spraying the nylon bushing with Fluid Film helped free up the steering and made the squeak go away. Others have reported using other penetrating oils like Kroil or Liquid Wrench.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine used to do this when I first got it. Like there was a notch in the middle but hasn't happened recently. Atty least not to the point I notice it.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 19, 2012)

It feels like the steering wheel has become disconnected from the road wheels. Then when you push a little harder everything connects again. Almost like there's a notch or bump you have to push through/over. No clicks or squeaks.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah pretty much that. Mine wasn't as bad to be worried so I never took it in but if you're worried, take it to another dealer. Print the thread where it's been fixed and speak to a tech manager.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

See thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering.html


----------



## mchurch (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the very same steering problem. I took my 2012to one dealership and was told the computer said it was good so nothing was wrong. My steering problem worsened and was advised on this site to take to another dealer. Thank goodness I did - they told me the problem has been reported but nothing has been 'published'. They have kept my car and are replacing the steering (column, I think??).


----------



## mchurch (Oct 15, 2012)

I relistened to the voicemail from the dealership. They are replacing the complete steering gear.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info and the link! At least it's good to know I'm not the only one! Was beginning to think I was hallucinating as I was going down the highway.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

my 2012 has 5000 miles and i just noticed the same thing today while driving it you described to a t exactly what mines does too very annoying too me ... guess i need to get it checked out


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

mchurch said:


> I have the very same steering problem. I took my 2012to one dealership and was told the computer said it was good so nothing was wrong. My steering problem worsened and was advised on this site to take to another dealer. Thank goodness I did - they told me the problem has been reported but nothing has been 'published'. They have kept my car and are replacing the steering (column, I think??).



Don't you just love this "new" GM "customer service" that is out to retain their customers? With dealers like the one you had, they'll do MORE to turn people AWAY from buying another GM car! Most likely it's just more GM PR like they did with the Cruze saying that they tested the car for 4 MILLION miles! :biglaugha:


----------



## westbrook (Oct 19, 2012)

Took my Cruze back to the dealer yesterday. The Service Manager and the Tech were both were able to duplicate the problem but the computer still says nothing is wrong. Chevrolet TAC has suggested disabling the electronic assist to see if the problem is mechanical or electrical so at least that's a start. The dealer is going to try that next week so I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

westbrook said:


> Took my Cruze back to the dealer yesterday. The Service Manager and the Tech were both were able to duplicate the problem but the computer still says nothing is wrong. Chevrolet TAC has suggested disabling the electronic assist to see if the problem is mechanical or electrical so at least that's a start. The dealer is going to try that next week so I'll keep everyone posted.


Good for your dealership. Intermittent and rare problems like this are really hard to track down. Next time you're in ask them to check the steering for the same error that generated the 2011 Cruze Steering recall. The symptoms are similar and it may be nothing more than an assembly error.


----------



## DBCruze (Jan 4, 2013)

My 2012 has 20,000 miles. At about 18,000 it developed a steering problem. While driving straight if I need to make a slight steering correction the steering wheel will skip/pop (no noise) before it makes the correction which then makes the car jerk slightly. It is very minor, but annoying that the steering does not innitially respond. I took it to the dealer they told me no bullitens are out and it is normal for my car. It can not be normal it did not have the problem for the first 10 months I owned it.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

DBCruze said:


> My 2012 has 20,000 miles. At about 18,000 it developed a steering problem. While driving straight if I need to make a slight steering correction the steering wheel will skip/pop (no noise) before it makes the correction which then makes the car jerk slightly. It is very minor, but annoying that the steering does not innitially respond. I took it to the dealer they told me no bullitens are out and it is normal for my car. It can not be normal it did not have the problem for the first 10 months I owned it.


Un Fin believable. That is the exact symptom I had last March. Dealer duplicated my concern (on the second appointment) and called TAC. They stated to replace the steering gear. Two days later got the car back completely fixed. It steered just like it did the first 9,000 miles. 

So, they know how to fix it.

Problem is, my exact same concern has returned. Fix lasted 8 months and 12,000 miles. 

Wonder if that is why there is no fix available for you. I have an appointment this Monday to rehash this with the service mgr. Time will tell.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

upstater said:


> Un Fin believable. That is the exact symptom I had last March. Dealer duplicated my concern (on the second appointment) and called TAC. They stated to replace the steering gear. Two days later got the car back completely fixed. It steered just like it did the first 9,000 miles.
> 
> So, they know how to fix it.
> 
> ...


There's apparently a software re-flash and an updated part now to fix this. Will it? I have no idea. Hope mine doesn't return, though.


----------



## DBCruze (Jan 4, 2013)

Did your car do it all the time? Mine is not as bad first thing in the morning, but after work about 15 miles into my drive home it gets really bad.




upstater said:


> Un Fin believable. That is the exact symptom I had last March. Dealer duplicated my concern (on the second appointment) and called TAC. They stated to replace the steering gear. Two days later got the car back completely fixed. It steered just like it did the first 9,000 miles.
> 
> So, they know how to fix it.
> 
> ...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't feel a notch but it seems like mine wont stay straight I aligned it a couple of times and its still there. I don't know if this is the same problem it usual only does it on the highway.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

The rental I'm driving is doing that exact same thing it's a 2012 blue cruze it is kind of scary


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

DBCruze said:


> Did your car do it all the time? Mine is not as bad first thing in the morning, but after work about 15 miles into my drive home it gets really bad.


Same here. Took about 10 miles to really act up. Picking up car later today. GM told dealer to put in a second steering gear.......


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

2nd gear installed. same part # as the 1st replacement. They adjusted the soft stops (whatever they are) and set the toe. car did not act up on the way home. what is the definition of insanity again??


----------



## ithnkzo (Jan 10, 2013)

I have posted about this very same issue with my 2012 Chevy Cruze previously. I am providing an update. . I took the car to the dealer and he called back in a few hours and indicated he couldn't duplicate my problem. I basically told him to keep the car a bit longer and try harder. I also informed him that other Cruze owners are experiencing the very same problem on this site and at the NHTSA site (Search for a Complaint | Safercar.gov | NHTSA) . He asked if he could drive the car home that evening and I gave him permission. The next morning I got a call and he indicated that he had in fact duplicated the issue and was in contact with the GM National Service Center. He indicated that they afre aware of this issue and instructed the dealer to replace the steering rack but also indicated that while this corrects the issue on some cars it could be related to a steering column issue as well. Plan now is to pick the car up tomorrow and monitor to see if it corrected the problem. Stay tuned!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Worked brilliantly for me...for now. We'll see if it returns. 

The dealer told me that basically this problem is two-fold, but the steering rack is the more common issue. There's also issues with the sensors in the steering column, so there is a software update for that as well that is re-flashed to the car when the steering rack is replaced to "mate" it to the ECU.


----------



## DBCruze (Jan 4, 2013)

My car is at the dealer being reapired right now for the steering problem. They replaced the steering rack with module. They said the easiest way to explain the problem is that the computer for the electronic steering falls asleep while driving straight. So before it wakes up you have to make the correction and that causes the delay or kind of like a skip or pop in the steering. Keeping my fingers crossed it will work for me as well. The dealers are starting to become aware of the problem, my dealer called a TEC line and was directed on how to repair.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DBCruze said:


> My car is at the dealer being reapired right now for the steering problem. They replaced the steering rack with module. They said the easiest way to explain the problem is that the computer for the electronic steering falls asleep while driving straight. So before it wakes up you have to make the correction and that causes the delay or kind of like a skip or pop in the steering. Keeping my fingers crossed it will work for me as well. The dealers are starting to become aware of the problem, my dealer called a TEC line and was directed on how to repair.


Interesting! I didn't really know how our cars worked in that sense. Let me know if what they do resolves your problem. Sounds like we might have a good fix for this issue after all! Thanks for reporting back on this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DBCruze said:


> My car is at the dealer being reapired right now for the steering problem. They replaced the steering rack with module. They said the easiest way to explain the problem is that the computer for the electronic steering falls asleep while driving straight. So before it wakes up you have to make the correction and that causes the delay or kind of like a skip or pop in the steering. Keeping my fingers crossed it will work for me as well. The dealers are starting to become aware of the problem, my dealer called a TEC line and was directed on how to repair.


This jives with what I feel. When I turn the wheel back and forth the car steers extremely smoothly. I was trying to duplicate the notchiness while making the bend from southbound I-25 to westbound C-470 today with mixed results. If I can duplicate this I'll post back here as this would really indicate a sensor & software problem and not a physical steering rack issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I noted that somewhere around here earlier on. 

You can still turn small amounts with the steering "locked" like that. Small corrections. The steering wheel is still directly connected to the rack through the steering column, but you have no power assist when it is like that. 

The sensors are just falling "asleep" after 10 seconds or so at 55-65 mph. Mine was most noticeable at 70-75. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> This jives with what I feel. When I turn the wheel back and forth the car steers extremely smoothly. I was trying to duplicate the notchiness while making the bend from southbound I-25 to westbound C-470 today with mixed results. If I can duplicate this I'll post back here as this would really indicate a sensor & software problem and not a physical steering rack issue.


I was able to duplicate the notchy feeling while driving a large nearly constant radius bend in C-470 this afternoon. My steering wheel was definitely not centered as the road was curving to the left. I really suspect the sensors and/or software are more likely the culprit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I was able to duplicate the notchy feeling while driving a large nearly constant radius bend in C-470 this afternoon. My steering wheel was definitely not centered as the road was curving to the left. I really suspect the sensors and/or software are more likely the culprit.


Uh ohes. Getting worse eh? Time to take it in!

Does your sons car do the same thing?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Uh ohes. Getting worse eh? Time to take it in!
> 
> Does your sons car do the same thing?
> 
> ...


This was the first time I actually tried to see if the notchiness would occur on a curve. I have a couple of sharper turns that I want to check on as well. I'm trying to wait to see if GM gets a real fix for this. I don't know if Penguin LS is notchy or not. He only has about 8,500 miles on it and does most of his driving on city streets.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Uh ohes. Getting worse eh? Time to take it in!
> 
> Does your sons car do the same thing?
> 
> ...


At 8,700 miles Penguin LS is notch free. I drove it home from the dealership today (ice damage on the chrome).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking forward to an update, DBCruze!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DBCruze (Jan 4, 2013)

On 1/17 I got my car back from the steering problem repair. They replaced the steering rack and either flashed the module or replaced the module. I am happy to report that the repair has worked so far. I have driven the car for a week now and the steering is like new again. Have your service advisor at the dealer call the TEC line, they have information now.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

TSB here
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11164-nhtsa-power-steering-module.html


----------



## Cruzin2013LT (Aug 9, 2013)

I own a 2013 Cruze LT RS that I bought new on 7/22/2013 that started having this steering issue around 4,000 miles in October 2013. A month later, I can't say it's become better or worse, but it's very annoying. I look forward to contacting the dealership and following up on here with its repair.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzin2013LT, 

When you are ready to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this concern, please do not hesitate to reach out for assistance. You can private message me your VIN, address, phone number, and the name of your dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mattvintage69 (Nov 22, 2013)

My 2012 Cruze did that exact same thing (seems to stick when trying to make a slight correction to maintain a straight course). After four (I repeat FOUR) trips to the same dealer and they denied anything was wrong, I drove straight to another dealer and the tech immediately agreed there was something wrong, gave me a loaner car, and they ended up replacing the entire steering rack. That was around 25,000 miles. The car now has 57,000 miles and has started doing the exact same thing again, and out of warranty !! Wondering if there is a recall, or rumor of a recall? This time it's getting worse much faster. I drove it for nearly 4,000 miles last time (thanks to the worthless dealership) but this time it has gotten notably worse in only 1,500 miles.


----------



## wrc (Dec 5, 2013)

2012Cruze Eco - I had the same issue, now twice. At about 14K miles my Cruze didexactly as you've described. The dealership could not duplicate the problem onmy first trip. I researched and found information on the Internet and returneda 2nd time to the dealership. They replaced the power steering module gear.This corrected the problem...... 

About 3days ago, now at 34K miles, same issue. It is back at the dealer and they areagain doing the same replacement with the gear. This time they did question ifI had taken the car to anyone else for alignment, saying the gear could bedamaged during alignment if the person was not properly trained. Anyway, itnever been anywhere but the dealership. This should correct your issue.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I've been noticing this with mine more and more. Especially since I commute on the freeway. During street driving I don't notice the problem at all but on the highway I have the same exact issue the rest of you do. I'll be calling my dealership tomorrow. Just turned 20k on mine and what to get this resolved before the warranty runs out. 2012 LT1


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Feel free to send us a private message if you need any assistance or have any questions concerning your Cruze and dealership visit goinovr.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## acebandito (Feb 2, 2014)

*2014 crises steering issue*



westbrook said:


> I have a 2012 with 6000km on it that just developed a steering problem. At highway speeds it will start to drift to the left. When I go to give it a slight correction it feels like the steering wheel sticks and that the steering has disengaged. With a bit more pressure the steering engages. Last night it happened 12 times in a 20 minute trip. Dealer duplicated the problem but the computer says everything is OK and there are no TSBs from Chevrolet on the issue. I see on other blogs that people owners have identified this problem. Has anyone with this problem had it solved by Chevrolet?


2014 cruze steering issues. Just bought with 16 miles on it. Feeling sticking issues in steering. A little over 5000 miles. Only happens over 65 plus MPH. Took to dealership. They were going to change out rack. Dealership spoke to GM, this is a known issue and GM is working on a software update. They sent me home to wait for said update. Not sure if that truly is safe to do.


----------



## monty006 (Feb 2, 2014)

This is due to the electric Motor assists. It looses power for a part of the second causing this problem. It is a serious problem that leads the car engaged into an accident if the steering wheel motor assist oses powr for severl seconds. GM Sould announce a Reall to fix this issue. This problem should be reported to the fedral safty adminrtion.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

monty006 said:


> This is due to the electric Motor assists. It looses power for a part of the second causing this problem. It is a serious problem that leads the car engaged into an accident if the steering wheel motor assist oses powr for severl seconds. GM Sould announce a Reall to fix this issue. This problem should be reported to the fedral safty adminrtion.


Wrong about the cause - there is no power loss to the steering. What is going on is that as the steering gear warms up it expands just slightly and the computer doesn't know this. The electric steering is a very tightly tuned system and any change that the computer isn't expecting will cause this notchiness. Once the computer knows how much pressure to apply the steering is normal. Unfortunately this pressure information is dropped out of the system performance cache after a few seconds of not needing to steer.

I do agree that anyone with this and who believes it to be a safety issue needs to open an NHTSA problem report. Otherwise GM will most likely do nothing to correct this problem in the existing fleet.


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

I have noticed this is very temp sensitive with my car. We have been very cold lately, below zero quite often and it steers perfect. The few times we have gotten around 30 i notice it comes back and is quite annoying. I am waiting unitl spring to take it in when i can make sure the tech will feel it so im not wasting my time.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I noticed this problem on the interstate with a 2013 Cruze 1LT rental car. Very annoying. My 2014 Diesel steers properly so far.


----------



## MachineGunJoe (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm experiencing the same thing described here, because everyone else only seems to be mildly annoyed, whereas I almost lost control on the highway the other day. 2012 Cruze LS, automatic, 40,000km. Here's my story:

While highway driving, between 90-110 km/h, I thought the steering felt a bit off. Tough to describe, but I want to say loose, as in laggy or a bit non-responsive, and the car seemed to want to wander back and forth in my lane which I could just not prevent. Nothing too serious yet. I thought maybe a lot of snow had built up quite a bit in the wheel well and was playing funny games, or the tires were a bit low, or the roads were just more slippery than usual (it did snow a fair amount earlier that day and the highways weren't 100% clear, but no visible snow covering), or a combination of all of them.

When I got to my destination, I checked the tires (visually--no gauge) and made sure to clear out all the snow from the wheel wells. 

On my return trip, a few hours later, same thing still. Just wandering around. I had to get gas anyway, so I pull over. This time I'm checking lugnuts (we had winter tires put on in December ... so maybe they weren't torqued and had loosened) but they were all tight, and pushed on the tops of tires trying to check if the ball joints were bad or something, but everything checked out.

Got back on the highway, and it's still there. But then it got worse. It went from being feeling a bit off, to feeling like I'm driving on ice with treadless, teflon tires. And by this time the highways are totally clear, totally dry. I'm driving 100 km/h, on a perfectly straight stretch, with totally clear conditions, and I lose control. The traction control kicks in and everything. I brake and fight to get it back in a straight line, probably hitting 15-20° degrees out veered off from straight at the worst point in that fight. Needless to say I drove 50 km/h in the right lane with the hazards on for the next 20min.

Once I got a bit of my confidence back, I went back up to highway speeds to see if feeling was still there but sure enough it drives fine now. Didn't misbehave for the rest of trip, but unfortunately the car scares me now. When's it going to do it again? I'm getting it checked out and I hope they find something. I'll report back if anyone is interested. I still sort of wonder if I just went momentarily insane and hallucinated a bunch of it because it seems so surreal.

Sorry for the long winded post, but I wanted to put it somewhere.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MachineGunJoe - what you experienced is not the notchiness we're talking about. What we feel is the car is going straight with no wandering and we need to make a very minor directional change for lane positioning. The steering binds for a moment when this happens.

What you are describing is potentially a major issue with your steering that needs to be addressed and fixed.

Welcome to CruzeTalk - I just wish it were under better circumstances for you.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

My 2013 ECO MT is having this same issue. On the highway the steering sticks, and has become increasingly annoying. Will be scheduling an appointment with my dealer asap to address the problem. I'm currently at 18K.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman1776, 

Please be sure to keep us posted. If you need assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GS340 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the same problem with my 2013 1.4L LT RS 6-speed. After approx 20 minutes i have to use extra force to move the wheel. Feels like it's binding... It's getting progressively worse with time.


----------



## CRUZE 2013.55 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a 2013 eco , and love the car, but the steering also is the same on my car. . usually around 60 plus mph , ( for lack of word) DRIVING AT SPEEDS IN THE 40 TO 70 MPH RANGE ON A STRAIGHT ROAD, IF THERE IS NO STEERING ADJUSTMENT FOR A FEW SECONDS, THE STEERING SEEMS TO STICK/BIND IN CENTER POSITION, AND REQUIRES ADDITIONAL EFFORT TO MAKE A FIRST STEERING CORRECTION. ALMOST AS IF THE ELECTRIC POWER STEERING "FALLS ASLEEP".AND WONT WORK TILL WHEEL STARTS MOVEMENT (DEAD SPOT) I ASKED MY SERVICE MANAGER AND HE TOLD ME THEY ALL DO IT AFTER 3-5000 MILES. AND CHEVY HAS NO CORRECTION FOR THIS ISSUE. I HAVE GOT USED TO THIS BUT FEEL ITS NOT CORRECT.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

^Quick, find another dealership with competent service department. Not all Cruzen do it, but quite a few do and it's a known issue. Call the 800 number in the back of your OM and open an incident. PM the Chevy Customer Care account here and get them involved. Go to the NHTSA web site and open a complaint with details.


----------



## Chazzy J (May 2, 2013)

k8busa is spot on. Mine is also temperature dependent. Below 25 degrees +/- the steering is perfect. Once is gets around 30+ degrees and I get on a straight piece of highway, it does the sticky/notchy/bindy feelings we all describe. I too am waiting for the weather to get more consistent (warmer) to take it to the dealership. The fact that this problem has existed for so long and Chevy still doesn't have an official fix, let alone a TSB, gives me little faith it will be permanently fixed. They'll just replace the rack and we'll have to hope it doesn't come back in 10k miles.

Regardless, I'm trading this GM piece of crap in on a 2015 Mazda 3. I'm completely done with this Cruze and all of the stupid little problems it has *end rant*


----------



## cruze1307 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know if everyone is still having problems with their steering wheel sticking. I have been having the same issues. I took it in today and the GM dealer wasn't able to recreate the issue but did find a service bulletin for that issue. The bulletin number is PI1239. I haven't had the car out of town yet to see if it has fixed it but I wanted to let people know that there is a service bulletin for it.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Went on the Internet to see if I could find any problems with the Cruze steering and low and behold here's 6 pages and dozens of owners with the same problem I'm having. Notchy steering at highway speeds and actually a PITA to keep the car going straight. A slight touch and the steering seems to jump an inch. It was back and forth on the 800 mile trip back from Virginia to Florida on New Years day. Had the car in for oil change and to look at the problem before I went north and they couldn't duplicate it (because it happens at 60+mph). Wrote the TSB down that was noted in the post above this and will take it back again to the dealer to see if they will do something. Just hit 12K on the odometer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CREWZIN said:


> Went on the Internet to see if I could find any problems with the Cruze steering and low and behold here's 6 pages and dozens of owners with the same problem I'm having. Notchy steering at highway speeds and actually a PITA to keep the car going straight. A slight touch and the steering seems to jump an inch. It was back and forth on the 800 mile trip back from Virginia to Florida on New Years day. Had the car in for oil change and to look at the problem before I went north and they couldn't duplicate it (because it happens at 60+mph). Wrote the TSB down that was noted in the post above this and will take it back again to the dealer to see if they will do something. Just hit 12K on the odometer.


Forget the TSB. Refer your dealership to NI 14232 (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html). Although the letter is year specific the issue exists with all 2011-2014 Cruze and possibly some 2015 Cruze as well.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> forget the tsb. Refer your dealership to ni 14232 (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html). Although the letter is year specific the issue exists with all 2011-2014 cruze and possibly some 2015 cruze as well.


thank you!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Additional benefit of referring to the NI is that the dealership doesn't have to duplicate the problem. They list the NI number and GM pays them for the repair. Note - if you have a 2011 or 2012 it may take a couple of weeks for the replacement steering rack to arrive.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Went to the dealer, talked to the same service advisor that did my oil change and took my first report about steering problems. Showed him all the paperwork and showed him the TSB and the NI on the steering problems. He knew about the extended warranty on the steering and after talking it over with me, we decided to try the software update first to see if that would work and if it didn't he agreed that the steering linkage or whatever hardware the NI talked about would need to be changed. My appointment is Friday morning for the software update.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Took the Cruze into the dealer this morning. They did a software update to the Steering Control Module. Too soon to see if it worked, will report back when I find out. The Service Adviser did say that replacing the whole steering rack under the NI number wasn't called for under my VIN so I told him I sure hope the software update does the trick because if it doesn't, then I'm not sure what to do but my Cruze definitely has the problem, wrong VIN or not. We both agreed to wait and see.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

According to the NI the 2011 and 2012 Cruze that displays this problem require rack replacement as well as reprogramming.
The 2013 and 2014 models only call for reprogramming, so, in this case, the shop has followed the correct proceedure.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CREWZIN said:


> Took the Cruze into the dealer this morning. They did a software update to the Steering Control Module. Too soon to see if it worked, will report back when I find out. The Service Adviser did say that replacing the whole steering rack under the NI number wasn't called for under my VIN so I told him I sure hope the software update does the trick because if it doesn't, then I'm not sure what to do but my Cruze definitely has the problem, wrong VIN or not. We both agreed to wait and see.


Definitely the way to go. The NI does say that the rack replacement is only for the 2011 and 2012 model years, but is it possible you have a bad steering rack as well. I agree with your service adviser to go for the firmware update first.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to get back here. I've had the Cruze out for a couple long trips and so far (fingers crossed), the upgrade to the software seems to have done the trick. No long trips but a 45 minute trip to the neighboring town showed no signs of steering problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My new commute has a nearly mile long straight stretch. I had my 2012 ECO's steering rack replaced in December. Talk about responsive - now that I've gotten used to the steering it's great. Nearly 800 miles.


----------



## kansah (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 2012 but the steering has become very rigid and it seems the motor is not functioning at all. Any help s to how to get it fixed. I am in Ghana - West Africa


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I had this issue on my 2014 Diesel for a while. I noticed it on long trips with long straight roads with those little corrections you make to stay in the lane. Recently though I haven't noticed it at all. Maybe it's corrected itself? But from the looks of this thread, I guess I can easily take it in for a quick fix if the problem reappears.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LiveTrash said:


> I had this issue on my 2014 Diesel for a while. I noticed it on long trips with long straight roads with those little corrections you make to stay in the lane. Recently though I haven't noticed it at all. Maybe it's corrected itself? But from the looks of this thread, I guess I can easily take it in for a quick fix if the problem reappears.


Hi LiveTrash, 

If you ever need any assistance looking into this further, feel free to let me know. I would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. Just send me over a private message . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi LiveTrash,
> 
> If you ever need any assistance looking into this further, feel free to let me know. I would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. Just send me over a private message .
> 
> ...


Sup Patsy G! Back from yer 30 seconds of fame eh?


----------



## ram321z (Nov 30, 2015)

yes,i have a 2014 cruze lt. and at around 45-50 and up pulls to left. GM is repairing it tommrow. with new steering rack and seal. has 33,000 still under warranty.


----------



## MikeinUPofMI (Jan 7, 2017)

My 2015 Cruze L just developed this same problem . The car has just turned 9000 miles. I will bring it into the dealer this week and post back. I been through these "can't duplicate the problem " situations before . Hopefully they have enough experience on this problem and they can fix it. This is definitely a SAFETY problem !


----------

